# Reisebericht: Mittenwald



## kris. (26. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Damit ich den Bilder-Thread nicht allzu sehr spamme, habe ich mir erlaubt mal einen eigenen Faden zu eröffnen. Ganz so viel und ausführlich wie bei Jens wird es wohl nicht werden, es ist ja auch Urlaub und kein Roadtrip. 

Nach circa 8 Stunden Fahrt (locker weg und mit 2 Pausen) kommen wir bei unserer Ferienwohnung an und machen am ersten Abend nicht viel mehr als duschen, essen und pennen.
Am nächsten Morgen verschaffen wir uns einen kurzen Überblick im Ort und schauben die Räder zusammen. Los gehts auf die erste Einrollrunde.

"Wir" sind übrigens die 2 Figuren hier:







Links=Meinereiner, Rechts=Meinereinersbesserehälfte , Hinten=Schloss Elmau

Die Tour geht einmal Rund um den Kranzberg, am Schloss Elmau vorbei in Richtung Geroldsee, wo wir eine kurze Pause einlegen um das Panorama zu geniessen:






und um ein Beweisfoto zu schiessen. Es gibt Yetis in den Alpen!!! 
(zumindest einen )






*Tag 2*
Gestern biken, heute wandern.
Wir düsen nach Garmisch und lassen uns von der Bahn ganz gemütlich auf den Berg schaukeln um dort noch 400 Höhenmeter bis zur Alpspix zu latschen. Bestes Urlaubswetter:






Unten sieht man Garmisch, Partenkirchen und den Norden der Republik...

*Tag 3*
Wieder rauf aufs Bike. Wir machen einen Abstecher ins Ösi-Land und begeben uns auf die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral, auch "Isar-Ursprung" genannt.

Der Weg dorthin ist steinig und holzig:






Wir finden merkwürdige Zeugnisse okkulter Handlungen. Ob hier der mächtige Wassergott "Isarius" besänftigt werden soll???






Schöne Aussichten gibt es häufiger...











Die Isarquelle entzog sich leider unseren Blicken, hätten wir vielleicht doch auch so ein Steintürmchen bauen sollen?!?

Neee, Quatsch. Die Quelle war nur zu Fuss erreichbar und wir hatten kein Schloss mitgenommen. So konnten wir das Flüsschen nur bis kurz vor der Quelle erforschen:






Zum Abschluss des Tages noch ein bischen Herbstfeuer.






Morgen gehts weiter...


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2013)

Moin Kris, prima! 

Macht euch nen schönen Urlaub und schön weiter berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (26. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## J.O (26. September 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. September 2013)

Tolle Bilder in einer schönen Gegend!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (27. September 2013)

Coole Bilder - bin schon gespannt, was da noch kommt!

Das Isartal hat sich seit 1997 nicht wesentlich verändert, an die Brücke kann ich mich auch noch erinnern und auf meinen Fotos von Damals sieht es ähnlich aus


----------



## kris. (27. September 2013)

Danke, danke... 
 @poekelz Das Foto mit der Brücke stammt aus dem Gleirschtal, da waren wir einmal kurz falsch abgebogen.


----------



## poekelz (27. September 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Danke, danke...
> @poekelz Das Foto mit der Brücke stammt aus dem Gleirschtal, da waren wir einmal kurz falsch abgebogen.



OK, dann gibt´s da vermutlich mehrere solche Brücken, wir sind hoch zum Hallerangerhaus und nach einer ordenlichen Stärkung hoch über´s Lafatscher Joch


----------



## kris. (27. September 2013)

Hallangerhaus haben wir auf Grund unseres Abstechers in das Gleirschtals nicht mehr hinbekommen und sind an der Kastenalm umgedreht...

Und weiter geht die wilde Fahrt... 

*Tag 4 & 5*

sind wettermässig leider ziemlich ins Wasser gefallen.






Daher sind wir gestern nur einkaufen gewesen, noch ein wenig durch Mitenwald geschlendert und de Rest des Tages mit Extreme-Chilling verbracht.

Heute wurde es mittags ewas heller, weshalb wir uns entschlossen haben doch einen Schritt vor die Tür zu gehen und uns der Gefahr einer Sauerstoff-Vergiftung auszusetzen. Eine Expedition in die Leutaschklamm.
















Neulich habe ich mich mal bei der NSA beworben und seitdem trainiere ich so oft es geht für den grossen Lauschangriff. 






Zur Sicherheit erfolgte dieses Training nicht in Deutschland, weshalb wir uns heimlich wieder über die grüne Grenze zurückschleichen...






Morgen soll das Wetter wieder besser werden und es steht eine Gipfeltour auf dem Plan.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. September 2013)

Tolle Impressionen. Purer Neid... 

Wir waren in Cuxhaven, soll ich auch nen Bericht posten??


----------



## kris. (28. September 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wir waren in Cuxhaven, soll ich auch nen Bericht posten??



Klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (28. September 2013)

Jörg, ich war auch grad in Cuxhaven

Kris, Deine Bilder sind klasse! Einzig auf den Regen bin ich nicht neidisch


----------



## Magenta04 (28. September 2013)

War von Sonntag - Donnerstag auch in Mittenwald. Der Isarsprung ist mit dem Bike gut zu erreichen  .


----------



## kris. (28. September 2013)

Hmm... wir sind durch dieses Kindergarten- und Schulding gelaufen. Irgendwann sah der Weg dann so schmal aus das wir nicht weiter geschoben haben.
Naja, haben wir einen Grund nochmal wieder zu kommen.


----------



## kris. (28. September 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuund weiter gehts...

*Tag 6*

Nach einem kurzen Frühstück geht es in aller Frühe (10 Uhr) am Wanderparkplatz in Krün los. In den Tälern hängt noch etwas zäher Frühnebel.






Zuerst geht es auf eiem recht breiten Fortweg los...






... bevor wir auf einen schmaleren Pfad abbiegen der uns in teils steilen Serpentinen den Berg hinauf führt. Unterwegs gibt es große Ausblicke...






... und kleine Kunstwerke. Nicht grade Bauhaus, aber trotzdem nett anzusehen. 






Knapp unterhalb der Baumgrenze eine kleine Futterpause mit schöner Aussicht. 






Höchster Punkt der Wanderung, die Schöttelkarspitze. Im Hintergrund ergiesst sich ein Wolkenmeer in den Walchensee.






Unser Ziel für die nächste Pause und ein Weizen, die Soiernalm an den gleichnamigen Seen.






Zwischendurch müssen wir aber wieder irgendwo falsch abgebogen sein. 








Der Rückweg war dann leider nicht mehr so spannend, es ging die meiste Zeit über eine Schotterpiste zurück nach Krün. Daher gibt es davon auch keine Bilder. Also noch einmal Herbstimpressionen. 






Morgen aber wieder biken, versprochen!


----------



## kris. (29. September 2013)

Gesagt, getan.

*Tag 7*

ist wieder ein Bike-Tag. Eigentlich hatten wir uns für heute die Tour zum Schachenhaus vorgeommen, aber da die Beine nach dem gestrigen Tag einige Unmutsbekundungen von sich geben entscheiden wir uns für etwas einfacheres: eine Runde um die Arnspitze. Also wieder ein kleiner Ausflug nach Tirol. 

Glücklicherweise können wir auf den ersten flachen Kilometern die Beine langsam warmstrampeln und das Laktat aus den Muskeln kurbeln. Bei der Fahrt über die Riedalm nehmen wir Kontakt mit den Einheimischen auf.






Kurze Zeit später lässt sich dann auch die Arnspitze blicken. Wir sind also richtig. 






Leider läuft ein ganzer Teil der Arnspitzrunde über Asphalt, so das wir uns nach einem kurzen Blick auf die Karte entscheiden eine Alternativ-Route zu nehmen. So kommt doch noch wieder ein bisschen Kraxelei auf den Plan. Manuela sondiert die Lage: weiter oder umdrehen?






Es geht ca. 20 Meter durchs Bachbett, ist aber machbar. Also: Bike auf den Rücken und ab dafür...






Auf dem Rückweg üben wir dann noch ein wenig das Über-Wasser-Geh... äh -Fahren.






Hmmmm.... tja..... also, wie soll ich sagen?!? 
Also man hört ja viel über unsere südlichen Nachbarn, aber sowas hatte ich dann doch nicht erwartet.
Wie soll das überhaupt gehen? Frau Holle als Herbergsmutter? Und kriegen die Mädels später Schneewehen?!?






Seltsame Sitten sind das hier! 
Demnächst mehr aus dem wilden Süden...


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2013)

Zurück in OWL habe ich jetzt die Gelegenheit die letzten Tage auf zu arbeiten.
Die erste Hälfte davon, nämlich 

*Tag 8 & 9*

zeichnen sich wetterbedingt durch erneutes Extreme Couching aus.

*Tag 10*

ist da schon wieder deutlich besser, also ab auf die Piste. Es geht zum Karwendelhaus.
Zuerst mal wieder auf breiter Schotterpiste:






Unterwegs wie immer schöne Panoramen...






... leuchtendes Laub...






... fliessend Gewässer...






... und kleine Almen.






Im letzten Viertel wird der Weg zusehend steiler und ist mit einigen Haarnadelkurven gespickt. Nach einer ordentlichen Kurbelei erreichen wir schliesslich das Karwendelhaus:






Wir stärken uns mit einem Germknödel und Kuchen und geniessen die Aussicht auf unseren Anreiseweg:






Auf dem Heimweg noch ein kurzer Blick zurück.






*Tag 11*

.. ist wieder ein Wandertag. Wir laufen direkt von der Ferienwohnung aus los, unser Ziel ist der Kranzberg. Auf dem Weg dahin kommen wir unter anderem am Ferchensee vorbei.






 @the_Shot muss auch schon hier gewesen sein.  






Irgendwann oben angekommen...






gibts wieder ordentlich Aussicht:






Der See unten im Bild sieht von nahem immer noch gut aus :






Zum Abschluss mal wieder ein bisschen Herbststimmung:






Des woar´s. 

*Fazit*

Die Alpenwelt Karwendel ist auf jeden Fall ein lohnendes Reiseziel. Von einfachen "familientauglichen" Touren bis hin zu fordernden Sachen ist alles möglich. Und dann gibt´s in Mittenwald auch noch Deutschlands höchstgelegene Privatbrauerei mit einem ansehnlichen Sortiment! 

Das war jetzt erstmal eine Auswahl der Bilder von unserer Kompakt-Knipse. Auf der DSLR dürften noch einige geilere Sachen sein, da poste ich die Tage mal den Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöner Bericht Kris, tolle Bilder.
Das mitlesen hat Spaß gemacht. Ich find es super das die OWLer andere an ihren Touren teilhaben lassen.
Ich sach ma einfach DANKE


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Oktober 2013)

Boah... tolle Impressionen... meinen Neid hast Du


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2013)

Super Kris,
danke das du uns mit auf deine Reise genommen hast! Mir hats Spaß gemacht 

LG Jens


----------



## Zyran (6. Oktober 2013)

Super Berichterstattung und tolle Bilder


----------



## the_Shot (7. Oktober 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> @_the_Shot_ muss auch schon hier gewesen sein.




Das war ich nicht! Es gibt keine Zeugen


Ansonsten, vielen Dank Kris, dass Du uns an Deinem Urlaub und Deinen Eindrücken teilhaben gelassen hast.


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder Kris, und ein schöner Reisebreicht. Danke!


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2013)

Toller Bericht, Kris!
Macht Lust auf's Reisen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich das es euch gefallen hat.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi ! 

Ich war Mitte August auch in Mittenwald unterwegs. 

Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich meine Bilder einfach hier mit dran packe ?

Ich habe aber immer nur kurze Bike-Touren gemacht und bin meistens in der Nähe Lautersee/Ferchensee geblieben da ich mich um meine Eltern (die nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß sind und oft den kostenlosen Shuttle-Bus zum Lauter- oder Ferchensee genutzt haben) und um meinen Hund kümmern mußte.

Los geht's:
Blick aus der Ferienwohnung:



Die Ferienwohnung lag an der Kranzbergstraße - ganz schön steil:



So sehen die 31% dann aus:



Ausruhen nach Wanderung:



Buckelwiesen bei Mittenwald:






Hotel Kranzbach:







[URL=http://s571.photobucket.com/user/Sado-Uwe/media/Mittenwald%20Urlaub%202013/DSCF1820_zps14dba133.jpg.html]
	







[/URL]
Der wurde gerade für ein Foto-Shooting vor dem Hotel platziert:



Schloß Elmau:






Ferchensee:



Lautersee:












Hmmm, lecker:



Mittenwalder Hütte:












Ende Teil 1


----------



## Sado-Uwe (12. Oktober 2013)

Weiter mit Teil 2:
auf dem Weg zur Partnach Klamm bei Garmisch:


















Partnach-Klamm:
























Großer Ahornboden:



















Wirklich tolle Gegend dort. 

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (13. Oktober 2013)

schöne bilder uwe! 
die ecke bei garmisch muss ich mir nächstes mal genauer vornehmen.
wettersteinalm haben wir diesmal nicht geschafft...


----------



## Tier (13. Oktober 2013)

Großartig Jungs. 
Mein Neid sei euch gewiss!

Einfach wunderschön diese Landschaft. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## funkenritter (13. Oktober 2013)

Damit man immer über das aktuelle Wetter in Garmisch bescheid weiß.
http://kranzbach.panomax.at/ 

und unter http://panomax.at/ gibt es alle anderen Webcams, sogar mit Archivbildern.

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## kris. (13. Oktober 2013)

oder die hier http://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/karwendel/


----------



## kris. (1. November 2013)

sodele...
ich hatte ja versprochen noch ein paar bilder von der dslr hier rein zu stellen.
et voila:









































das muss jetzt aber reichen für dieses jahr.


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2013)

prima!


----------

